# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  المؤتمر الدولي العربي الثالث للسياحة الالكترونية والتسويق الالكتروني

## ahmed.ioeti

*المنظمة الدولية لصناعة السياحة الالكترونية (**IOETI* * ) تعقد مؤتمرها السنوي الثالث بمدينة الأقصر بمصر

**تشهد مدينة الأقصر في ديسمبر القادم حدثاً هاماً وهو المؤتمر العربي الدولي الثالث للتسويق الألكتروني والسياحة الألكترونية والذي تنظمه منظمة (* *IOETI** ) ويعقد في الفترة من 13 الى 16 من ديسمبر المقبل تحت عنوان(زيادة دخلك السياحي) .*
 *والمنظمة الدولية لصناعة السياحة الألكترونية (* *IOETI** ) هي منظمة غير هادفة للربح تأسست في سان ريمو بإيطاليا ورئيسها الدكتور / يحيى أبو الحسن وهو الرئيس المنتخب للمنظمة ، وتهدف المنظمة في الأساس إلى نشر أهمية التسويق الألكتروني وفنونه في الشرق الأوسط . لذلك نظمت المنظمة مؤتمرها الأول في شرم الشيخ والثاني في مدينة الجونة بالغردقة ، وبذلك تكون مصر نالت شرف تنظيم هذا الحدث الضخم لثالث مرة على التوالي تقديراً لدور مصر ومكانتها في مجال السياحة في الشرق الأوسط.*
[align=left][align=center][/align][/align] 
    [align=center]د/يحيى أبو الحسن - الرئيس المنتخب للمنظمة الدوليه لصناعة السياحة الألكترونية[/align]

*كما تقوم المنظمة بعقد العديد من الندوات خلال العام وعلى هامش المؤتمر السنوي ، وكان أخر هذه الندوات الندوة التي نُظمت خلال شهر فبراير الماضي في بيروت كما إنها شاركت بفاعلية في ندوة الرياض في الأول من يونيو الماضي ، لتؤكد للجميع على فاعليتها في نشر ثقافة السياحة الأكلترونية في الشرق الأوسط .*


*ويعقد المؤتمر الثالث للسياحة الألكترونية والتسويق الألكتروني هذا العام تحت رعاية السيد / زهير جرانة (وزير السياحة)  والدكتور / طارق كامل ( وزير الاتصالات )  والدكتور / سمير فرج ( محافظ الأقصر ) . وسيحاضر خلال هذا المؤتمر نخبة عالمية من خبراء محرك البحث " جوجل " في مجال السياحة .*
*وقد اختارت المنظمة الخبير السياحي المصري إلهامي الزيات ليكون رئيساً لمؤتمر هذا العام ، وأوضح الدكتور / يحيى أبو الحسن – الرئيس المنتخب للمنظمة – أن المؤتمر الثالث سيكون مواكبا للتطور الحادث في مجال التسويق الألكتروني وسيناقش أحدث التقنيات التي أحدثت تطورات في مجال التسويق والتسويق السياحي بالأخص وتتمثل في اجهزه المحمول واهميتها في هذا المجال .*

*كما إنه سيُناقش خلال المؤتمر أحدث الأبحاث العلمية العالمية وسيتم منح شهادات من إحدي أكبر الجامعات العالمية (**MODUL University Vienna** )** والتي ستقوم أيضا بإدارة ورش عمل تدريبة خلال المؤتمر للحاضرين لتطبيق هذه الأساليب التي سيتعرض لها المؤتمر.*
*وسيناقش المؤتمر في دورتة الثالثة العديد من الموضوعات الهامة :*

*    التسويق و الاعلان الالكترونى .**    الويب* *2.0** و علاقات المواقع الاجتماعية .**    الحلول التسويقية من خلال الهاتف المحمول .**    الخدمة اعتمادا على الموقع .**    يوم كامل من ورش العمل بقيادة جامعه**Module** الدوليه .**    ورش عمل علمية لمناقشة البحوث و الدراسات العملية المقدمه للمؤتمر .*
*   و سيسلم كل مشارك شهادة معتمده من الجامعة و المنظمة الدولية للسياحة الالكترونية .*
* للاشتراك الاتصال على الايميل ahmed.ioeti@gmail.com*
*او الاشتراك عبر موقع المنظمة www.ioeti.org*
*http://ioeti.org/2010_ioeti_conference/index.php
*

----------

